

Boost Your Web Browsing Experience Even If You Have 3G - devstand
http://vivastart.com/faster-internet-speed/
It happens to all of us to go through a terrible 3g connection and in some cases you don&#x27;t have signal and other issues start to emerge.<p>Personally I&#x27;ve been in a similar experience and decided not to go through one like this again. I found out that a sieve can help you create a mini satellite and boost the signal as well as many other cool tricks that I listed in this article.
======
Piskvorrr
Summarized: "disable images, JS and CSS." That will indeed lead to a _faster_
load...but in many cases, a faster load of unintelligible heap of non-
interactive text. Atlhough for purely text-based sites, this may be
sufficient, it will break anything else. Not what I'd call "boosting" my
experience.

